# Alle Möglichen Kombinationen von 6 Variablen



## Der M (29. Sep 2010)

Hallo Ihr lieben, 

folgendes Problem:
Ich habe 6 Variablen ( a - f ) die unterschiedliche Werte haben. (16, 17, 23, 24, 39, 40)
nun soll ich ein Programm schreiben, das so lange die Variable x ungleich 100 ist alle möglichen Kombinationen der oberen 6 Variablen berechnen soll
also : a+a, a+b...a+a+a, a+a+b usw. 

Mein Problem ist das ich nicht weiß, wie ich das Programmiere. deswegen erhoffe ich mir von euch einen kleinen Denkanstoß. 

Danke schon mal im voraus 

Der M


----------



## Sempah (29. Sep 2010)

Stichwort: Permutation


----------



## ARadauer (29. Sep 2010)

> 6 Variablen


auf jeden fall in ein array packen


----------



## Der M (1. Okt 2010)

Problem gelöst danke


----------

